# Friday overnighter 3/13/2015



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

We are going meet Friday at Freeport Marina at 7:30 A.M. to go to Tequila and Sunrise for Ajs and grouper and then make our way to the Floaters for tuna overnight and return on Saturday afternoon. There is room for up to three to spilt the costs of fuel, ice, bait and food. The boat is a 36 foot Contender with trips. Experienced overnighters only respond please.


----------



## CMORSE (Jul 6, 2013)

*over nighter*

est cost per person for this trip I have been fishing offshore my whole life looking to get out on the water thanks chad morse cell 337-842-8042


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Thanks to all for your responses. We are full.


----------

